

Flavors: 10 Code-Free Minutes to a Sexier Web Presence - jonathanmarcus
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/11/flavors-sexier-web-presence.php

======
jonathanmarcus
I've been waiting about a year to actually post here (HN). For access to the
beta, please use the invite code: readwriteweb and email me if you have any
problems or questions: jonathan@flavors.me

Thanks!

------
3pt14159
I made <http://flavors.me/zachaysan> in about 5 mins. Looks nice, but the
twitter feed is broken for this specific color scheme. And yes, I heavily
modeled it off of dustincurtis.com.

Also, "readwriteweb" is an access code if you want to try yourself.

------
ojbyrne
The site is nothing but a demo and a "Notify me when you're actually accepting
customers." There's links to 5 other sites that do the exact same thing.
There's literally hundreds of other sites out there that do similar things.

------
dhyasama
I don't know anything about these guys, but my first thought while reading the
post was "He's trying to lump themselves in the same category as successful
stores." It's an interesting technique if you don't have name recognition. Say
it enough times and eventually people think you are in the same class even if
you aren't.

